# Some SB Stuff For Sale



## Rick_B (Jun 21, 2012)

*TS Screw is sold pending payment
*
Now that I am getting close to done with my restore I have rounded up some pieces and parts that were either replaced or no longer needed. I thought I would try to sell them - more to move them along and get them out of the way than for the money - although a little cash to defer some of the expense doesn't hurt . Unless noted - these parts came from a Heavy 9 and should be compatible with a 10L - If interested we can work through some dimensions additional pictures and fit questions. If the prices are out of line and you are interested - let's talk.

First up is an almost complete underdrive. This came from a bench mounted lathe so it has the casting for bench mounting but it is also compatible with a pedestal mount. There is some wear on the countershaft and the oil distribution rings are MIA. The tension handle is not original. This is heavy. I converted to a pedestal base and the base included the under drive so this was excess.Looking to get $50 plus shipping. I can crate up if shipping is necessary. I also have the original mounting bolts.



Next is a pair of feet for the HS and TS. These also were from a bench mount lathe but I think would work with a rear drive. I converted to a pedestal and TS leg so I didn't need them. Looking to get $45 EACH shipped to lower 48.



next is a TS screw - the screw and nut are in good shape. The end where the hand wheel goes is a little mangled but fixable for a more taleneted user than I. $20 shipped to lower 48.



Next is a back gear assembly and bull gear. the bull gear has two adjacent missing teeth and the quill gear has one missing tooth. I believe both are very servicable as is or could be repaired - again by the more skilled. Given my inexperience I wanted to eliminate any variables I could so I replaced them. Bull gear - $35 shipped to lower 48. Back gear assembly - $50 shipped to lower 48. Get them both for $80 shipped.



Finally there is a cross feed wheel, pinion and taper pin for a 9". I bought this because I thought the hand wheel could be used on my tailstock - no go so I would like to move it along. $40 shipped to lower 48



Thanks for looking and feel free to make offers
Rick


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 23, 2012)

*TS Screw is sold pending paymemt
Cross feed handwheel, pinion and taper pin is sold*


----------

